# ABA 2.0L 8v to Mk1 help!!!!!



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello out there....
have complete aba swap for my mk1 77 rabbit....wondering if anyone can help me with the wiring that i have to do to convert a 96 jetta 2.0 8v to my rabbit......
it is also an auto ecm....


----------



## Mk2andbrew (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ABA 2.0L 8v to Mk1 help!!!!! (glasmo2)*

I'll bump that cause i wanna know too.


----------



## rd97gt (Jan 7, 2007)

im actually about 3 weeks into this swap.
the wiring sucks, but once you get it, it's quite simple.
you only need about 6 wires to make it run,
i dont know your setup, what you have, what you need, what you wanna do or anyhing.
but we are just dropping an obd2 aba into a rabbit. AND you will need the injector harness, obd2 Throttle body (with TPS sensor), knock sensor, hall sensor, coil (with some built in sensor, sending unit i think), o2 sensors, mass air flow, and alternator, thats about it, it will run without o2 sensors, but not well. 
We are running 2 ecu's and 2 fuse blocks. (it's a track car, not a show car) And one ecu is feeding all the rabbit crap like lights and such, the other is obviously for the engine, 
ANYWAY, the only thing you need to make sure to do is properly ground ALL ground wires in the harness, (obviously plug in all the needed connectors) Make sure the starter is getting sufficient power, And power the ecu to ignition switch. Crank and constant. (i would suggest picking up a manual on the 96 car, and testing the wires with a voltmeter before hooking up anything.
this was all a learning prossess to me.
Main thing i learned: Tear the engine down before swapping it and make sure everything is where is should be mechanically. Unless you personally pulled it out of a GOOD RUNNING CAR.
when ours started the first time, it was blowing air out of the intake. that's how OFF the valve timing was. so yeah, that's what happens when people Listen to other people..........


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (rd97gt)*

thanks for the info that you gave..im sure you are going to be able to answer some questions that i will have in the near future...
like i said that it is a 77 rabbit and im putting in a 97 (or late 96 i think) aba 2.0l and i have everything.....and i mean everything.... i have a known very well running front clip with any kind of wire harness......on either side of the firewall.....and i mean everything....i will probably have to go the dump a couple of times after the swap.......
running another fuse box actually sounds like the best idea yet.......what year vehicle are you running it on??? are you just feeding the fuse box direct power from the battery? the only thing im concerned about is the auto ecm....im pretty sure i can put the ecm into limp mode so it doesn't talk to the tcm part of it....but dont know how to do it.........
anyways...thanks for any advise


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

bump????? anybody out there??? i read through the "complete x flow swap" and nothin for obd2 rabbit useful wire info.....


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

Since you have the complete mk3 swap, don't mess with 2 fuse boxes. Do it right the first time. I like to think of my scirocco as a mk3 Jetta in a mk1 scirocco shell. CE2 is your friend!
Pull everything out of your rabbit's engine bay, motor, wiring..all that. I cut the rain tray out to make it easier to work on the car. Next pull out the fuse box and dash wiring and the instrument cluster.
Drop in the 2.0L. Of course you know by now you'll need a taller down pipe or the spacer that was recently made available. Now this where the fun begins.
Several of the harness' you'll need will be completely plug and play. The engine harness for one. And the headlight harness plugs into the engine harness so you're good on that point. I also did't modify the turn signal harness because I'm using Mk2 CE2 turn signal and wiper blade stalks. 
Some of the harness' will need to be modified. The ignition harness was one, but pretty straight forward. You could always put your mk3 ignition switch on your mk1 comlumn, then you woulnd't need to splice. The "rear of the car" harness also needed to be spliced, but it was easy. VW used the same color wires over the years for the same component. Fuel pump is purple with a black stripe in 98 just as in 78. You'll need to jumper pins D8 and E2 i believe, please research that a little more cause i'm not positive. It is mentioned several times on the vortex here though. Once you have power to your fuse box, turn the key. U should hear the CIS fuel pump prime. (you'll







with satisfaction) At that point you might be able to start up the car.
At some point you'll need to address a few issues. 
1. The mk1 brake signal is controlled by a sensor on the master cylinder. One the mk3 is a simple on/off switch attached to the break pedal. I bought a junkyard scirocco 2 pedal cluster and it had the proper machinging to accept the switch. 
2. Instrument cluster. You'll have to get a little creative to run the mk3 cluster in your mk1 dash, but the wiring part is easy, just plug in harness from fusebox. 
3. Vehicle speed sensor. If you're ok with running the mk3 cluster, then this isn't really an issue. The ECU cuts fuel at a certain RPM if it is not getting a signall from the VSS, through the cluster. So if you run the mk3 cluster, problem solved. 
hope this helps, as always i'll do my best to help with any specifics. feel free to ask, but instead of doing it in PM just ask me here so other people can learn down the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

thanks for the info...very good stuff there.....just a couple of questions about it though..i am planning on running the mk3 fuse box and as much of the factory harness as possible. full odb2.....
when you say headlight harness, you mean on the interior side from the switch...or the under hood side of it? 
and why the jumper pins? are you talking about running the mk3 fuse box i presume...this is some kind of alternate power to the fuel pump?
i agree that running 2 fuse boxes is a poor choice.....i did some looking into the bentleys....it looks just as easy to use the mk3 fuse box and intergrate things....2 fuse boxes is like mcdonalds....cheep and quick but leaves a bad feeling in the stomach...and good advise about the mk3 ignition...i was wondering about that
anyways....working on the body now and will be dumping the lump into the bay soon....


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

bump for info


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

bump......anybody???


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

i forget why they jumper D8-E2 or is it E8-D2. Either way, the info is somewhere in the Mk2 x-flo swap at the top of this forum. The headlight harness i was talking about was the under the hood portion.
I used mk2 CE2 switches for hazaard and headlights. They just look more period correct with the rest of the dash.


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

yeah...was trying to use the original dash and everything...pretty sure there is a way to make it all work cause ive seen it done before.....just wasnt able to really talk to the guy about it....it could have run like poop...
i wouldn't mind using everything mk3 cause i gots it all...however dont want to bastardize the car too much..this is 77 vintage..the dash is beyond cool
looking at the manuals it looks like your able to work the mk3 wiring to the mk1 stuff at the components....that is to say run the complete mk3 interior harness and cross ref the wires you need to make it run...ie headlight switch and so on...it seems like vw used the same wiring just more wires....


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

ya you could make it work. There was a slight difference in how they wired the headlights/emergency flashers. But you'll be ok since you have both manuals.


----------



## asnvolks (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

I have personally done it both ways....while Matty's way does make it clean it is more time consuming.
"piggy backing the box" as i like to call it is quick, easy, and simple as you really only have to jumper four wires to the CE2 box...you can be up and running in 10 minutes using this trick. and seeing how you are wanting to keep your stock dash and accessories i highly recommend doing that. there is tremendous space up under MK1 dashes to hide another box. hell the cabriolet i did it even fit...tight fit, but it fit...damn big ace knee bolster









oh and matty, they jump that connector to power the cluster....if you don't jumper it your cluster won't work


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (asnvolks)*

i was having some troble finding help for my swap not to much help on the x-flow swap page its all about the mk2s not relly to much on mk1s mine is obd1 i've heard its simpler the rear harness was pritty straight forwad same with the starter switch the hardist thing i found was finding termnal ends so i don't have to solder but good luck sure every thing will work out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (getfocked)*

i think mattys idea will be the best in the end...i have everything i could need fr mk3, so im going to try and use the most of it...as original as possible... i think that the headlight/hazard switches are around the same size for mk2 so i can just put them into the original dash.....
has anyone out there seen a mk1 77 with mk3 cluster??? looks like a tight squeeze......


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

bump


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (goosler)*

bumpity


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

bump for you.... I want to do the same swap! But use OBDI and also just use two boxes. Im a slacker, but I want to keep all the cluster and everything old school. 
Oh did I mention I am a slacker too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (Scurvy Bandit)*

as listed above before....dont think 2 boxes is very difficult to make happen....however....3 boxes....now thats the challange!!


----------



## mkId (Feb 22, 2005)

doing an OBD2 -> mk1 as well.
if we dont want to do a full CE2 conversion, nor run all new MK3 lines/splice into the MK1, our option is figure out what needs to be run from the Mk3 engine harness -> mk1 fusepanel.
anyone have any information on this? i'm about a month into my build, and now doing the wiring. not having much luck finding info on OBD2 (i am on OBD1). i am considering Megasquirt, but i'd rather not have to go that option.
danke










_Modified by mkId at 1:52 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (mkId)*

thinking now about just using everything mk3 and getting a mk2 dash in there for ce2....thinking that this is likely the best way to do this....any info on using ce2 with mk3 cluster and putting the dash in there?


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

bump


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

bump for anybody knowing the biggest differences between an obd1 and obd2 swap besides more parts...


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

bump..still trying to get more good info


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

bump


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

what about the fueling i've heard that u can just slip the line over the stock hard line an mabe use a mk3 fuel filter what kind an size fuel line to get? tt sells a nice down pipe for $300 stainless with a short shifter package works with mk2 or mk3 manifolds


_Modified by getfocked at 9:18 AM 10-3-2008_


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (getfocked)*

what size fuel line? i planned to use complete stock stuff and maybe have to use a different filter in line from the pump


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

im not sure but the 83 rabbit i had full aba swap it had rubber fuel line an a mk3 fuel filter under the rain tray its the same as my scirocco ''84'' out of tank fuel pump so i think it's easier


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (getfocked)*

but the pump will still the same correct? i will probably use the filter designed for the car originally......but plan to use the same pump


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

i think the pump was the same the cis pump its a high proformance i think its good for like 120psi or more so its good. but the fuel lines are hard lines and the old fuel filter will bolt on but i don't know how u will get it to work an it will look ugly my buddy cut the stock fuel line at the bottom of the fire wall an slip some rubber high press rated for 150psi or so u won't have to worry about it braking and put cuple of hose clamps or something to keep it on


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (getfocked)*

yeah ok i see where you are going with that....had no idea that the new style filter was different fitting wise...good point
but from my understanding the fuel line needs to be cut anyways because of the different side used in the mk3 to route the fuel lines....so putting another style fitting on shouldn't be much of an issue


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

i have a mk3 filter that i'm going to use i just have to cut the stock hard line an i was looking at my summit catolog an i think 11/32 fuel line should work just slip over the ends an clamp i have to ask my buddy i'm go ing to see him this after noon


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (getfocked)*

yeah let my know what the deal is with the fittings please......as it goes right now im a little more concerned about the wiring issues than the fuel filter but any information on anything is useful. I've started to make the harness jive but still need more time with it...my bentleys are looking quite worn now....


----------



## Ronburgendy (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (glasmo2)*

bump for any info on blocking egr for the aba....
check lights? poor running?
egr sucks


----------



## Ronburgendy (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Ronburgendy)*

bump for anyone out there with a blocked egr


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Ronburgendy)*

mk4 AEG exhaust manifold, o2 sensor in the egr port. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (MattP)*

subscribed for future reference!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

